# Most drivers are making money..



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm in D.C. and the most I have made was $113.00. Not that great.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RedFox said:


> I'm in D.C. and the most I have made was $113.00. Not that great.


Wow, thats the lowest ive made when i was doing X on a slow Sunday... Not including tips.

I dont plan on getting rich doing uber but it sure has improved my lifestyle as my 9-5 is still a startup.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

How many hours do you normally drive? I normally only do five hours here and there.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You are correct that most drivers are making money. The rub is, it's not very much. An educated guess is that in most markets drivers make $8 per hour or less after expenses, fees, etc., but before self-employment tax.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Depends greatly on where, when, and how you drive.

If you drive surges, or higher levels (XL, Select, etc.), you're choosy about which requests you accept, and your expenses are low, you can indeed make well over the $8/hour cited here.

Of course, that's not a sustainable model for the full-time UberXers. So they don't make as much.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


This another uber troll!


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Micmac said:


> This another uber troll!


Buy brand new car,look good and drive,and drive,you dont have to be rich ,just look richy....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Yeah, probably not driving uber.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Sacramento drivers making bank. Im tellin ya go to.Sac


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Where !?!?
I want to read THAT too !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It really depends on the market. If you have a few airports and numerous businesses, especially tech companies then you can make money if you take everything that comes your way, unfortunately most markets have none of that so I sympathize.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pffttt. Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It really depends on the market. If you have a few airports and numerous businesses, especially tech companies then you can make money if you take everything that comes your way, unfortunately most markets have none of that so I sympathize.


That USED to work.
Then the constant advertising for the endless parade of new drivers left more Ants than crumbs.
Uber is very quick to tell new drivers peak times to work and areas. So months of my spending to learn are handed away.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I find the less time I spend driving, and the more time I spend printing the money, the more of it I have.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Are you trying to be a Comedian?


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Sacramento drivers making bank. Im tellin ya go to.Sac


BS


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> BS


actually he might be correct, I think tenderloin meant to say was that drivers are making *****, not bank.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

RedFox said:


> I'm in D.C. and the most I have made was $113.00. Not that great.


To u its not great but to me and some others it is perfect daily amount.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> actually he might be correct, I think tenderloin meant to say was that drivers are making *****, not bank.


Skanks aren't made....they are born.

The rest are just *****s.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm making very good money. Driving my taxi and my livery.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


You are correct. It's the minority that voice their reckless, ignorant and lack of math skills opinion on a forum that so few actually ever read.

A smart person would never take the views of this forum as the norm, typical or what is true of uber drivers or pax. It's simply not the reality. It is those who don't run their business properly, as do most business owners, they fail and need someone to blame. It's American culture to blame someone, and it's evident in this small number of people who fail on a weekly basis and wish to make it seem like its the same for everyone. Why would they actually want to accept that they are a failure? To them, its not them that failed, they have been tricked, and lied to, and are victims of some conspiracy.

You have to remember, these folks failed before and Uber was their only choice. Now they fail again and need to vent and need someone to blame.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

We have 3rd world states, cities and hoods, and its working here too! Ever see what goes on in Chicago, LA, NYC? 

We had this thing called the crack epidemic a few decades ago. Now look at Uber drivers? See the connection.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

gofry said:


> You are correct that most drivers are making money. The rub is, it's not very much. An educated guess is that in most markets drivers make $8 per hour or less after expenses, fees, etc., but before self-employment tax.


If they are making $8/hour then there wouldn't be any self employment tax at all unless they average less than 16 miles per hour.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Just few who are making money, it is hard to make it doing ridesharing, the rates are real low....some people like to do it. well just keep on doing it.....then you find out.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Undermensch said:


> If they are making $8/hour then there wouldn't be any self employment tax at all unless they average less than 16 miles per hour.


They wouldn't pay income tax either.

Which means that $8/hr is closer to a $12/hr W2 job


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> If they are making $8/hour then there wouldn't be any self employment tax at all unless they average less than 16 miles per hour.
> 
> They wouldn't pay income tax either.
> 
> Which means that $8/hr is closer to a $12/hr W2 job


???


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Uber troll post.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Euius said:


> They wouldn't pay income tax either.
> 
> Which means that $8/hr is closer to a $12/hr W2 job


Wrong, even at 12 dollars an hour full time you are probably not making enough to pay income tax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> If they are making $8/hour then there wouldn't be any self employment tax at all unless they average less than 16 miles per hour.


???


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> ???


It can't be both "making only $8/hour" and "getting hit with self employment tax".

If they are making only $8/hour then they would have to be driving less than 16 miles each hour for ANY of their $8/hour to be taxable, including self employment tax.

So it can't be both and the original comment was obviously just an incoherent rant (sorry if it was from you, but I'm not bothering to look up who wrote it at this point).


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

What drug are you on?

http://uberdriverdiaries.com/how-much-do-uber-drivers-really-make/


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

vegasheat said:


> What drug are you on?
> 
> http://uberdriverdiaries.com/how-much-do-uber-drivers-really-make/


Who?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


you funny, why don't you come over and help clean the vomit out from under my seat? Then you can tell me how happy all the drivers are?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Not from what I'm reading, or experiencing. I'm seeing a very, very big problem for drivers, and ultimately for uber and their riders. This is a snake eating its own tail for the sake of a quick meal. Very unwise for any society or economy.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> Are you trying to be a Comedian?


It's like that quirky comedy of Steven Wright, except that it's not funny, and completely untrue, and bears no entertainment value whatsoever. So... Here's a clip of Steven Wright to make this thread funny:


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> you funny, why don't you come over and help clean the vomit out from under my seat? Then you can tell me how happy all the drivers are?
> View attachment 66274


Once in a while you get a driver who acts happy when someone pukes and they collect $150 bucks. I'm not sure cleaning up someone's puke is worth $150 bucks, though.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> Once in a while you get a driver who acts happy when someone pukes and they collect $150 bucks. I'm not sure cleaning up someone's puke is worth $150 bucks, though.


It's not, I'm getting quotes tomorrow.
Biohazard cleaning is expensive and probably requires replacement seat cushion to be done correctly, safely, and hygienically. I've got enzyme stuff sprayed under there, but this isn't funny.

Definitely *NOT* a happy driver!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

agtg said:


> It's like that quirky comedy of Steven Wright, except that it's not funny,
> and completely untrue, and bears no entertainment value whatsoever.
> So... Here's a clip of Steven Wright to make this thread funny:


OJ thinks this is funny......he called me and was laughing about it.
He said thanks  one more year to go.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> you funny, why don't you come over and help clean the vomit out from under my seat? Then you can tell me how happy all the drivers are?
> View attachment 66274


I dont work nights anymore. I had that happened to me one new years' eve on my 2nd run . no more.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> I dont work nights anymore. I had that happened to me one new years' eve on my 2nd run . no more.


So you're not going to help me or the others be "happy" drivers like you stated?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Most drivers are making less than minimum wage by adding tons of future expenses, repairs, depreciation, new vehicle purchase, etc. Their current cash flow makes it seem that they're making ok money, but they're actually just borrowing money from their future self.
If you have an old Prius C and only do surge jobs, then you make more than minimum wage, but most Uber drivers make well under minimum wage when future expenses are accounted for.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> So you're not going to help me or the others be "happy" drivers like you stated?


Me when I get done with my medical vouchers around 5 pm ,I am done ,I go home , we have supper,and watch tv.. Thats it.no night work. let them young folks do it..


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Three pages of replies and not one person asked the OP what exactly he was reading to make him think this.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Wow, thats the lowest ive made when i was doing X on a slow Sunday... Not including tips.
> 
> I dont plan on getting rich doing uber but it sure has improved my lifestyle as my 9-5 is still a startup.


$50 is my norm for 6-7 hours in D.C., Not sure how you guys are making more? I'm UberX btw.


----------



## mud (Oct 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Wow, thats the lowest ive made when i was doing X on a slow Sunday... Not including tips.
> 
> I dont plan on getting rich doing uber but it sure has improved my lifestyle as my 9-5 is still a startup.


I make anywhere from $150 to $275 just driving Friday nite, Saturday and Sunday. And I don't drive all day on Saturday and Sunday. If it's a home game for UT I can make more but impossible to drive after the games. I normally don't drive much after midnite on the weekends because it's mostly drunks. One girl got sick in my car and I took pics and tried to submit them for a fare adjustment but the Uber fare adjustment subroutine would not let me submit. So Uber said no pics not fare adjustment. So, I avoid the drunks because Uber will not pay for the clean up.


----------



## Steve Grammer (Oct 8, 2016)

RedFox said:


> I'm in D.C. and the most I have made was $113.00. Not that great.


How many hours or rides did it take to make $113?


----------



## Steve Grammer (Oct 8, 2016)

I was between jobs and driving in the San Francisco Bay Area (mostly SF and Silicon Valley). My best day (13 hours) was $300. With all the "bonuses" they throw at you for certain times and number of trips, one could potentially make up to $2000 week. I was pulling in consistently $1500 a week. You, of course, have to put about 17% back into your gas tank and the miles you put on your car are outrageous, and the amount of times riders SLAM my doors gave me nightmares...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steve Grammer said:


> I was between jobs and driving in the San Francisco Bay Area (mostly SF and Silicon Valley). My best day (13 hours) was $300. With all the "bonuses" they throw at you for certain times and number of trips, one could potentially make up to $2000 week. I was pulling in consistently $1500 a week. You, of course, have to put about 17% back into your gas tank and the miles you put on your car are outrageous, and the amount of times riders SLAM my doors gave me nightmares...


The rates from uber in SF are good but the cost of living in San Francisco is ridiculous. Sister in law pays 3000 for a one bed room.


----------



## Steve Grammer (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah, it's absurd. I was living in the East Bay, which isn't so painful


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> You are correct. It's the minority that voice their reckless, ignorant and lack of math skills opinion on a forum that so few actually ever read.
> 
> A smart person would never take the views of this forum as the norm, typical or what is true of uber drivers or pax. It's simply not the reality. It is those who don't run their business properly, as do most business owners, they fail and need someone to blame. It's American culture to blame someone, and it's evident in this small number of people who fail on a weekly basis and wish to make it seem like its the same for everyone. Why would they actually want to accept that they are a failure? To them, its not them that failed, they have been tricked, and lied to, and are victims of some conspiracy.
> 
> You have to remember, these folks failed before and Uber was their only choice. Now they fail again and need to vent and need someone to blame.


Quite the contrary, every market is different. Here in Albuquerque it averages $10 -12 hr. before expenses. We drive 8-10 hrs. to make $100. Small market and to many drivers. This market is not for full timers. One of our friends moved to Orlando and makes$200 in 8 hrs. I've also seen a snap photo of a friend in San Diego that worked 60 hrs on Lyft and did $1346 in fares. He met their qualifications for max bonus so he keeps 100 percent of the money. As I said all markets are different and from what I've seen only the major cities and states are busy enough for full timers.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

tomabq said:


> Quite the contrary, every market is different. Here in Albuquerque it averages $10 -12 hr. before expenses. We drive 8-10 hrs. to make $100. Small market and to many drivers. This market is not for full timers. One of our friends moved to Orlando and makes$200 in 8 hrs. I've also seen a snap photo of a friend in San Diego that worked 60 hrs on Lyft and did $1346 in fares. He met their qualifications for max bonus so he keeps 100 percent of the money. As I said all markets are different and from what I've seen only the major cities and states are busy enough for full timers.


Too many drivers on the road,and the rate is low,and most trips are short.they need to regulate this.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tomabq said:


> I've also seen a snap photo of a friend in San Diego that worked 60 hrs on Lyft and did $1346 in fares.


In San Diego the 22 dollars an hour that comes out to is terrible. Rates are higher in those cities but the cost of living is more. A two bed room apartment in San Diego is 3500 a month.


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I'm in D.C. and the most I have made was $113.00. Not that great.


Yep, $113 sounds about right for driving Uber X in the Boston area (after Uber's cut) for about 4 hours of work.....not bad for a little part time gig with minimal wear and tear on your vehicle


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mud said:


> I make anywhere from $150 to $275 just driving Friday nite, Saturday and Sunday. And I don't drive all day on Saturday and Sunday. If it's a home game for UT I can make more but impossible to drive after the games. I normally don't drive much after midnite on the weekends because it's mostly drunks. One girl got sick in my car and I took pics and tried to submit them for a fare adjustment but the Uber fare adjustment subroutine would not let me submit. So Uber said no pics not fare adjustment. So, I avoid the drunks because Uber will not pay for the clean up.


"Fare adjustment subroutine"? The app? Why not just email them?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tomabq said:


> Quite the contrary, every market is different. Here in Albuquerque it averages $10 -12 hr. before expenses. We drive 8-10 hrs. to make $100. Small market and to many drivers. This market is not for full timers. One of our friends moved to Orlando and makes$200 in 8 hrs. I've also seen a snap photo of a friend in San Diego that worked 60 hrs on Lyft and did $1346 in fares. He met their qualifications for max bonus so he keeps 100 percent of the money. As I said all markets are different and from what I've seen only the major cities and states are busy enough for full timers.


I'm in the Houston market and it sucks here.


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

If I worked a 10-12 hour block on Sunday in the Boston area I would do between $250-300 (after Uber's cut). Granted, I never work more than 4 hour blocks and do 8-10 hours a week....mostly Friday evenings and Sunday afternoons....

the attrition is so great in this field because there's a sharp learning curve in terms of learning your city and understanding what your true profit margins are....


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

vegasheat said:


> What drug are you on?


Did you seriously write that? I remember in 1995 when that meme started. It wasn't really funny then either.


----------



## joecool1885 (Dec 2, 2015)

I do SFO as well. On a good day (like yesterday), I'll make $400, plus hit the 30 rides needed for a $50 bonus. I live in Sac, so cost of living isn't too bad. Do Uber on my weekends. Of course, it did involve $70 in gas (about 550 miles), and waking up at 4 A.M, getting home at 8 P.M, so there's that.
But I could do the same thing in Sac and make $200 or less. Best I've done was hitting a 120 ride incentive. Uber says I drove 60 hours that week, but it was plenty more than that offline, and involved two nights sleeping in the car. Bringing home an extra $1850 that week felt good though.

Funny to read "You are only 5 minutes away from driving 17 hours, are you sure you want to go offline?"


----------



## AnUberDriver. (Oct 11, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> From what I am reading ,it looks like most drivers are happy,and they are making money..


Yes. making good income.(im full time driver).
I live in LA. Start in Hollywood and so on.. If you are in different job and making less than 700.00/wk...i suggest you start uberx right now.. Use this code X0HHT..after approval and 75trips in 1st month you and me get 500.00 bonus (if ure in LA too)


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

That's why I love driving a taxi.....don't have to shoot for bonuses or guarantee or incentives I start driving 5-6 hrs 4 days a week 8-10 other 2 days grand total at max is 44 hrs a week....and I net after all expenses $42k per year no mints or water or aux cords no ratings and I get 90% tipped yeah I am not going to drive for Uber


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

joecool1885 said:


> I do SFO as well. On a good day (like yesterday), I'll make $400, plus hit the 30 rides needed for a $50 bonus. I live in Sac, so cost of living isn't too bad. Do Uber on my weekends. Of course, it did involve $70 in gas (about 550 miles), and waking up at 4 A.M, getting home at 8 P.M, so there's that.
> But I could do the same thing in Sac and make $200 or less. Best I've done was hitting a 120 ride incentive. Uber says I drove 60 hours that week, but it was plenty more than that offline, and involved two nights sleeping in the car. Bringing home an extra $1850 that week felt good though.
> 
> Funny to read "You are only 5 minutes away from driving 17 hours, are you sure you want to go offline?"


Involved two nights sleeping in the car?

JHC.

That is a textbook definition of a s**t job. I don't care what they're paying you, but you still pretty much ended up paying Uber.


----------



## joecool1885 (Dec 2, 2015)

NFIH said:


> Involved two nights sleeping in the car?
> 
> JHC.
> 
> That is a textbook definition of a s**t job. I don't care what they're paying you, but you still pretty much ended up paying Uber.


Two separate nights, to clarify. I worked Wendy's a year and Blockbuster 4 years, much rather be doing this. Though I have a high-paying day job at this point, and the largest difference between Uber and those other two is that I don't actually NEED this. If I felt I needed this job, it would be a s**t job (but still better to me than Blockbuster was). This is so I can get me and my fiancée a $1500 Spa treatment in Hawaii, my fiancée a $2000 camera lens and $350 worth of glass Art at Christmas, my sister a $500 gift card for housewarming, myself an outdoor ping pong table, etc, etc. With those goals in mind, sleeping in the car is the easiest part of this.

As far as me paying Uber: $540 of the $1870 was incentives, which means I made 1300 (factoring in $40 or so in tolls), gross of $1625- Uber's 25%. So Uber got $325 in driver fees & slightly less than $215 in Rider fees and gave me $540. I don't see how I ended up paying Uber except in possibly bringing repeat customers to the company.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> That's why I love driving a taxi.....don't have to shoot for bonuses or guarantee or incentives I start driving 5-6 hrs 4 days a week 8-10 other 2 days grand total at max is 44 hrs a week....and I net after all expenses $42k per year no mints or water or aux cords no ratings and I get 90% tipped yeah I am not going to drive for Uber


I drive a cab , I am still making money. I dont have to worry about car,insurance ,.. I do mainly medical vouchers.


----------

